# Rocks



## AceT9 (May 29, 2006)

I have seen many many pictures with rocks on the top..I dont really understand how you do that..do you put some rocks at the bottom then the soil then rocks..I just dont get it.....If anyone could explain it to me that would be great

P.S. what is the point of the rocks?


----------



## fusible (May 29, 2006)

Hey ace! Some people put rocks at bottom of the first couple of inches of the container they use for drainage. If you're talking about the white "rocks" on the top of the soil, that's most likely perlite. Perlite looks like little white rocks and is added to the soil to loosen it up, also for drainage.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

The "rocks" will normally be called hydroton or something similar, the idea for soil use is to put some in the bottom to allow good drainage from the pots, some folks might mix some in the soil also, I'm not sure.
They are very common in hydro systems because they don't hold water for more than a few minutes at a time so you can water pretty often (6,7,8 times a day when they are big) to get plenty of nutes to the roots without worrying about over-watering. They are also reusable as long as you clean them.


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

hey Ace. I use garden rocks (golfball sized rocks) at the bottom of my pots so that the soil doesn't clog up the drainage holes. And yes, those little white pebbles in the soil is perlite. It's a really good soil additive, it's best to 'bite the bullet' and buy a good brand of potting soil that already has added goodies like Perlite and Vermiculite, but make sure it doesn't have any chemical ferts or 'time release' ferts.


----------



## AceT9 (May 29, 2006)

Okay thanks for the info, now i know why they have the rocks at the bottom..but why do some people put them at the top?..Also do you put the "Golfball sized rocks" right when you plant your seed or when it gets bigger..and what happens if the roots hit the rocks...nothing?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

The roots will grow into the rocks as they please, they actually love the hydroton because they will just run through the cracks between the rocks so it takes a little less effort. The rocks on top could be to keep light off to stop algae growth or something, I don't see any real reason you need it for soil.


----------



## AceT9 (May 29, 2006)

Okay thank you everyone for the information...Can i get the rocks from any where or do i have to buy them? Can i go over to a house that is being build and snatch a few of them?


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

I agree with Biff. I see no reason for rocks on top of the soil. 

I put rocks at the very bottom of the pot before there is even any soil in there. The only purpose of the rocks is to be at the bottom of the pots to protect the drainage holes from being clogged up by dirt. This also helps soil soil airation to a certain degree, depending on how many holes you have in your pots and how much air circulation you have in your grow.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 29, 2006)

Perlite are puffed-up type things (like Rice Krispies).  They look like rocks but aren't.  Sometimes after repeated waterings they tend to "migrate" to the top of the soil.
You put rocks (or gravel) in the container first, then add soil, then the plant.


----------



## AceT9 (May 29, 2006)

what size should these rocks be? alot of little ones or like 5 big ones


----------



## adam420 (May 29, 2006)

I think what ace means by rocks on the top, Hydroponics.


----------



## AceT9 (May 29, 2006)

I am talking about the big rocks..i just want to know how MANY rocks should i put in my pot.........


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

They can be little or big I reckon, if you buy hydroton they will be smaller, I would go with 2-3" of medium sized rocks/gravel on the bottom.


----------

